# Prehung entry door no tight seal in one corner



## Westbrook (Mar 11, 2013)

Installed a featherriver pre-hung fiberglass door. Strike jamb and hinge jamb is plumb as can be. Having an issue where the top left of the door does not create a tight seal to the weather-stripping as it does on the hinge side.

the door is fine on the bottom left (interior looking) and as I follow it along the strike side of the jamb it gradually protrudes. 

I did the line test where i cross 2 pieces of string from corner to corner on the frame and they touch. so that tells me it's not cross-legged or twisted.

I played with the strike and adjusted the tang, that didn't do much. there is still some play in closing the door that i can still push on the door to make the tight seal in the top left corner.

pictures can be found here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

door stop is also plumb, using a 4' level to check for plumb.

any other ideas?


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

I have had similar problems with that product. I chalk it up to poor manufacturing tolerances. You may need to plumb and level the frame without the slab, then remount the slab properly.


----------



## Westbrook (Mar 11, 2013)

Played with the frame for a few hours today no dice. Kept scratching my head and gave a look at the strike plate again. While it has a flange that bends out, the latch doesn't catch it, regardless of its position the latch catches the very edge only.

Later I will remove the bolt strike plate and handle strike plate and move them closer to the door stop. This may solve my issue. Will post back how that goes.

Note: there is about a 3/16"-1/4" gap between jamb and door edge on latch side. Looks like the door latch barely catches.

What is an acceptable gap measurement? Read reviews on depot about this brand (craftsman style) that owners had similar comments about the gap.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Is the wall plumb? Why is the frame standing proud of the sheetrock in places and recessed in others? It there brick mould on this thing?

A better picture of the door showing all of the reveals might help. Can't even see the latch side.


----------



## Westbrook (Mar 11, 2013)

yea that's me being lazy with photos. exterior is brick facade over wallboard. the frame sits proud on the interior sheetrock as it sits flush with the exterior wallboard. believe the old frame was a custom job and this is a standard 36x80 depot purchase.

got it working by moving the strike plates closer to the stop. much better now. 

also the protruding frame is ok as the door casing will conceal it.:thumbsup:


----------



## mknasa dad (Dec 1, 2012)

Your strike side is too far towards the outside. Push the top right out, top left in. You may have to push lower left out and lower right out. Do a combination of both until the door is right. The problem is not in the door manufacturing, but in the the installation of the door and/or framing of the opening.


----------

